# Photos of the Western PA Slot Car show Nov 13, 2010



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I took my pro camera to the show and shot a set of pictures of every car at the show, wellll almost every car...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jsaccomanno/sets/72157625379023936/

Congratulations to Ron, Chris, Joe and the whole VASCRA Club for a job well done. Can't wait for next year.
-Joe S.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great pictures, Joe! Thanks for sharing them.


----------

